# Oak leaf ficus. Why won't it grow!!



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

So, I've loved oak leaf ficus (ficus Quercifolia) for years, and got a few cuttings 4-5 months ago. I had vision of this plant covering the tree fern background of my 24"w x 18"d x 36"t exo terra. I am accustomed to the garden variety of of ficus pumila, and how it can practically grow fast enough that you can see it moving. I've mounted mine in a great stuff covered pot high in my viv, near the top. Its about 4-5 inches from the top of the viv, and the lights are 4-5 inches over the top. It's gone from deep green to a light lime almost yellow color. Its potted in a peat mix. I dont keep it soggy, but dont let it dry out either. The light directly over it is a 24" Power compact. There are 5 other strip lights, 1 T-5, 3 T-10 adn 1 T-12. All varying wattage and color. Yes, alot of light. But needed because of the depth of the tank. Its bright enough that my neo. fireball in the middle of the tank is red/green. So, the only thing I can think of is TOO much light. Any thoughts. If pics woud really help, I can take a few.

Thanks. Chris


----------



## Chirkk (Aug 12, 2012)

I would guess it's too hot and dry for it to grow that high up.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

It hates too much water and really appreciates air flow.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It sounds like too much light. Move it down some and see if the green comes back.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree that it's probably too much light. Also, in my experience, peat can get kind of soggy and compacted even when you don't water all that much. Maybe try starting it out lower in the tank with some sphag instead of the peat.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Oak Leaf would rather climb up then climb down. You will be better off letting it grow from the bottom up. Also, with that much lighting, I would check the temp. at the top of the tank, may be hard to get much of anything to grow right at the top. Depending on the amount of oak leaf you have too, with a tank that size, I would guess it will be a minimum of 6 months and probably closer to a year before the background is covered if you are only working with cuttings. Whenever I use it in tanks, I use rooted cuttings/plants and even then it seems to be a good month or two before I start to see noticeable growth and then still a couple months after that before it really starts to take off and spread.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, to show, heres a pic from May 22 2012. Notice the color and length.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

ok, couldnt get the may 22nd pic to upload, too many MB. So heres a current one. 3 months ago, these vines were near the top of the cork covered pot, so its grown maybe 2-3 inches in 3 months


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah....I know its a climber. Its just that, witht he hight on this viv (36 inches) I figured down low would not get enough light because the majority of the broms and driftwood are about midlevel, and the bottom half of the viv dosnt get anywhere near the amount of light as up top. For full pictures of this viv and a better perspective, see my thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80412-build-pics-exo-terra-24-x-18-x-36-a.html


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I see evidence of stagnant, humid conditions maintained in the tank (water drops trying to fall from the ceiling) which in my experience has been detrimental to oak leaf ficus -it appears to need to dry off a bit and appreciates some air flow.

Every time I've tried to put oak leaf in frog viv conditions (humid, sealed, stagnant air) it has died -slowly. It fails to grow, turns lime green then yellow and dies back to nothing under such conditions for me.

The success that that I've had w/ it has been in damp, well draining, open conditions.


----------

